# Feature Car: APR Motorsport's Race GTI



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

We at VWvortex still reminisce about some of the cars we saw this summer, and tuner cars are no exception. APR Motorsport draws a crowd at every show they visit, and their display cars are a great visual backdrop for their portfolio of parts and accessories. The GTI featured here, APR Motorsport race car 191, first caught our attention because of its familiar design cues (evoking memories of a Volkswagen MKV GTI shirt that still hangs in some of our closets) and we were eager to find out what was underneath the elegant yet aggressive surface. VWvortex understands, though, that a car is more than the sum of its parts (no matter how top-notch those parts might be), so we decided to visit the APR race fleet at home...
*Full story and pictures...*


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Feature Car: APR Motorsport's Race GTI ([email protected])*

haven't seen a feature in a bit, love stripped out new cars


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Feature Car: APR Motorsport's Race GTI ([email protected])*

Nice paint scheme.








I can't believe it actually works out. That takes skeel.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Feature Car: APR Motorsport's Race GTI (EyeDoughnutNo)*

I was at the grand opening of their new shop in Alabama and saw their two race car GTI's for myself. They are pretty damn sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

in action @ LimeRock this past spring, by yours truely.








with sister car 181


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_in action @ LimeRock this past spring, by yours truely.

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Resident Tattoo artist?
How do I apply for a job?


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sleepbelowstars)*

Doesn't seem all that "race"y to me. Just looks like a stripped car with lots of vinyl, a suspension, and roll cage.


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_Doesn't seem all that "race"y to me. Just looks like a stripped car with lots of vinyl, a suspension, and roll cage.

funny.. haha.
That's EXACTLY what racey means, if it means anything at all.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Feature Car: APR Motorsport's Race GTI ([email protected])*

Beautiful cars.
I enjoyed watching you guys tear around the tracks on what little Koni Challenge was shown on SPEED. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Racing isn't cheap, espeically campaigning 3 cars, so I appreciate the effort everyone at APR put in to put VW on the track.
I realize you guys aren't the first to race GTIs, but a kudos to you and hopefully you will be able to continue in the series next year.
Good luck.


_Modified by gti dreamn at 7:40 PM 12-25-2008_


----------



## DeepBlackB6 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Feature Car: APR Motorsport's Race GTI (gti dreamn)*

All that and it doesnt even have proper 4pot brembos brakes atleast some 2pots would suffice. Like the guy 2 post up said not racey more ricey.







Modded NASA/SCCA mkVs on this board could beat those for half the price. I dont see any R&D on that car worth $70k on top of theprice for car itself. for $40k you could have a supercharged lotus elise or for 70k a Nissan GTR.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Feature Car: APR Motorsport's Race GTI (DeepBlackB6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeepBlackB6* »_All that and it doesn't even have proper 4pot brembos brakes at least some 2pots would suffice. *Like the guy 2 post up said not racey more ricey.*







Modded NASA/SCCA mkVs on this board could beat those for half the price. I dont see any R&D on that car worth $70k on top of theprice for car itself. for $40k you could have a supercharged lotus elise or for 70k a Nissan GTR.









Not necessarily ricey, just no engine oriented performance. Doesn't seem like it has anywhere near $70k in performance upgrades either. I agree, you could buy some better automobiles for that price.


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Feature Car: APR Motorsport's Race GTI (DeepBlackB6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeepBlackB6* »_All that and it doesnt even have proper 4pot brembos brakes atleast some 2pots would suffice. Like the guy 2 post up said not racey more ricey.







Modded NASA/SCCA mkVs on this board could beat those for half the price. I dont see any R&D on that car worth $70k on top of theprice for car itself. for $40k you could have a supercharged lotus elise or for 70k a Nissan GTR.









No offense, guy, but I think you need to learn how to read. Racing leagues have a little something called "rules" that limit modifications, etc. that can be made on a race car in order to compete in their respective leagues/classes.
To quote the article that is given:
_Aesthetics stop there; under the hood is pure purpose. Engine modifications are surprisingly minimal: the GTI’s 2.0T FSI is augmented by APR’s high pressure fuel pump and 12psi tuning. *Race series rules prevent additional tinkering.*
“*The racing league’s rules limit our engine modifications* to 12 psi of boost pressure and don’t allow for many parts changes,” says Keith. “Even the airbox has to stay stock but we get to calibrate the ECUs and add other parts to increase durability that don’t deliver power.”_
Honestly, it takes a lot more than you can imagine to prepare a proper race car. A lot of these guys re-weld seems (from corners cut to reduce production costs), remove sound deadening (not just the obvious material) with crazy chemical compounds, and stuff like that which all costs money. There's plenty more that I am not mentioning including suspension tuning compromises per track, etc. All I have to say is for you to do your research. It takes a lot to prepare a "racecar" to be competitive while still being restricted by league rules.
Seriously, if the brake issue was so obvious, I'm sure they would have realized it, too, and changed the system if there was anything they could do about it (they already spent a lot of money as it is).
And a Nissan GTR would be CRAZY expensive to race successfully!







Just look at the very few modded GTRs out there and their ridiculous expense. Now imagine them having to follow rules..
and a Happy New Year...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Feature Car: APR Motorsport's Race GTI (EyeDoughnutNo)*

With all due respect, we probably understand there are rules involved. I did read that and understand that racing involves rules. But, putting $70k into a car to race prep it is allot of money. So, really, maybe we're just wondering where the money went.


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Feature Car: APR Motorsport's Race GTI ([email protected])*

Link to recent pics/article at Daytona from APR driver and friend James Hunt....
http://www.speedtv.com/gallery...h=844
SpeedTV article:
http://auto-racing.speedtv.com...addle/
Nov2008 AutoClub Roval w/ SpeedVentures.com


----------



## DeepBlackB6 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Feature Car: APR Motorsport's Race GTI (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_With all due respect, we probably understand there are rules involved. I did read that and understand that racing involves rules. But, putting $70k into a car to race prep it is allot of money. So, really, maybe we're just wondering where the money went.

SEE THIS GUY GETS IT.^^^
$70k on top of purchase price of car is too much. Especially if they kept A LOT stock for rules. Then wtf did they actually spend $70k on?? Chassis stitch welding can be avoided with a good full cage and under carriage bracing. Should be more like $40k. I had a scca track built, honda crx with swapped motor and it cost more like $12k total with quality parts. I would expect this MKV to only be only 3-4times as much to build especially being mildly built as my car had more wild mods.. that would of bumped itout of the ST class this MKV runs.
*Also some classes that require little modification as stated also don't allow chassis stitching/re-welding. The sole purpose of these classes are to make the sport more competitive and low cost to be fair and not cater to the "the team with the most money wins issue".


----------



## DeepBlackB6 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Feature Car: APR Motorsport's Race GTI (EyeDoughnutNo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EyeDoughnutNo* »_
And a Nissan GTR would be CRAZY expensive to race successfully!







Just look at the very few modded GTRs out there and their ridiculous expense. Now imagine them having to follow rules..

The 09' GTR, C6ZO6, Lotus is race ready man. Stock they are ready to make them more consistent add different brake fluid, break pads, tires and your off.
For the people paying $15k for exhaust, intakes and ecu for a 09' GTR are the biggest idiots that stuff should be no more than $4k worth of modifications.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Feature Car: APR Motorsport's Race GTI (DeepBlackB6)*

Great article! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## EuroFTW90 (Oct 29, 2008)

im pretty good friends with the APR racing guys. i always head to their trailer to help them out at the track when they are at VIR  last year we did everything from riding around on the hauler cart and picking up engines to wheeling the car that wrecked (started right back up  ) i the bumper off that exact car that the drivers personally handed to me  it hit the wall at the last race of the koni challenge at VIR at 126 mph. a fellow racer had dropped some oil on the track. i was disappointed because they were running in first when a turbo went out ): but thats racing


----------

